# Something positive!



## sculley (Jun 6, 2012)

I wanna hear how everyone met their SO? Come on guys let's remember the good times.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Tenth grade English class!

We were apart for 35 years before we found our way back to each other


----------



## sculley (Jun 6, 2012)

My husband and I met in Navy boot camp, I didn't get a chance to talk to him of course until graduation weekend. I was 18 and he was 17. We dated a little bit but were apart and lost touch (we were stationed in different countries) for about 8 years until I finally found him on a military website (I had been looking for him on and off for years lol) The rest obviously is history hehe


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Tenth grade English class!
> 
> We were apart for 35 years before we found our way back to each other


That's sweet. How did you guys meet again?


----------



## alwaysoverwhelmed (Apr 24, 2012)

We met at work. We were on different shifts, but I often had to close out the day shift so I saw him a few times. I had been out of a relationship with my ex-fiance for almost 2 years and celibate for a little over a year. I didn't know it at the time, but my H had been "stalking" me for months. Even now it's a running joke between us. I wasn't looking to date anyone, and at first I couldn't stand him. I let him take me on a date hoping to scare him off, but we sat and talked for 11 hours. It was unlike anything I'd ever experienced. We were inseparable after that.


----------



## sculley (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm loving the stories...keep em coming


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

At a country bar. Celebrating my 31st birthday. First time I'd gone to a bar in about 5 years. A mutual friend invited him. He came late, we danced a bit, then the arrangement was for him to drive the mutual friend and I home. My parents had come to take care of the kids (I was a single mom) and gotten me a hotel room fore the night so I could sleep in, so he took the friend home first then took me there. To my shock, he parked the car and invited himself up to my room (what he said was that he had never seen the inside of the rooms there and wondered if I minded if he came up). I said ok, all the while holding my keys inside my purse ready to slash him if he tried anything. He had caught me totally by surprise. 

So he comes up and the room has two beds. I sat on one and he sat on the other and we ended up talking for about 4 hours. He never made any move on me whatsoever. I didn't know how to take that - I had not been on a date since I was 15 and was totally naive as to what was going on.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Jelly, as much as I hate and loathe Mark Zuckerberg, I found him on Facebook. Stayed around long enough to confirm that he had gotten divorced, and then contacted him.

Haven't been on Facebook since


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Jelly, as much as I hate and loathe Mark Zuckerberg, I found him on Facebook.


Haha. Awesome! :smthumbup:


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Meet my wife at a summer job while I was home from college (just before my senior year)

We were working together in a warehouse for a company that distributed hobby supplies, models and trains to retailers.

After getting to know her a bit, I finally worked up the nerve to wait for her outside of work one day and ask her to go to the mall with me


----------



## LastDance (Jun 8, 2012)

I had noticed him at work [same company different departments]. He had this amazing laugh. The kind that makes you smile when you hear it and want to laugh with him too. So his laughter got my attention and kept it. I actually saw him a day or two later and it was that shock of dark curly hair that drew me in even more [and those really sex buff arms of his], but it was the fact that we worked at the same place that kept me away. [Read that as a den of iniquity. Lots of married folks but all "friends" with others] Work place romances for me where taboo and that made him off limits. PERIOD

Fast forward to that spring and a girls night out. D and I had been to this place tons of times and while I often saw co-workers I'd never seen my mystery man there. Imagine my surprise when I heard that laughter. I had a serious, "Oh sh1t!" moment. I'm trying desperately to get my friend off her duff and out the door before I can break my own dang rules about work place dating. I almost made it too. 

D was gathering her stuff when I felt a hand on my arm and as I turned I found myself looking into these soft caramel colored eyes. Worse, I was close enough to see he had one dimple, just one, on his left cheek. "Hi I'm ***** I've seen you several times at work, but never here. Can we talk a while and maybe later dance?" 

Dang. I was lost. It's been nearly 25 years now, and I still manage to get lost in those caramel eyes. And yeah, I still think that dimple is just about the sexiest dang thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Met thru a mutual friend back in my junior year of college. This friend was getting married and I came home to visit for the weekend 1 week before her wedding. We all had plans to go out to a party one night and she brought her beautiful, single friend. My "mental jaw" dropped when she introduced us... I knew I had to have her. My friend knew instantly I was interested and she made sure we had opportunities throughout the night to get to know each other. We ended up teaming up for a game of beer pong together at that party and we actually won... every time we sank the ball in a cup she would jump excited and hug me... I loved it.

Before that weekend I had plans to spend the summer away at college working my campus job. Needless to say, my summer plans changed right after that weekend and I came home and fell in love. I knew that summer she was the woman I wanted to spend the rest of my life with... proud to say I'm now almost 13 years into the "rest of my life with her" since then.


----------



## alwaysoverwhelmed (Apr 24, 2012)

LastDance, I feel you on the dimples. I was lost when I saw him smile and saw those dimples.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Blind date from my now SIL who was my supervisor at my last job.

I did NOT want to date. I was tired of being burned and cheated on. I wanted to spend the rest of my life alone with my daughter. I did not need a man to keep me happy. I almost declined her offer, but something in the back of my mind was nagging at me. 

Well, now I never imagine I'd fall so hard for my husband so quickly. He is a truly nice guy. The nicest man or person I've ever met male or female. I'm so blessed to have him in my life. He was and still is very in to me. We are the best of friends and lovers. I never expected to marry someone as nice as he. We make a great union. I never take his niceness for granted. On top of him being so kind and gentle, he's the hottest man on this planet. Very athletic and very good looking. I strive to keep myself in the best shape as possible and look the best as I can. The last 13 years have been the best years of my life with my husband.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I was in the Navy and i worked in supply. She was a civilian who had to get supplies from me a couple times a week. Then one day a mutual friend said to me 'you should really ask xxxxx out. She'll say yes'. I was so clueless, that was my first hint. But I was kind of chicken **** so the friend had to mention it a few times... 'have you asked her yet?'


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

Freshman year dorm sweethearts in 1975--married as soon as we graduated in '79. Met her in the first couple of weeks at school late at night in the dorm...her soft, husky, sexy voice attracted me at first...37 years later and she still attracts me


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

My husband bought a car where I worked. He came to the back office to get some paperwork and he was so hot and had this sexy smile and I knew it was then or never so I slipped my name and number into his papers on a sticky note. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

We went to the same high school, but too many years apart for us to have been there at the same time. I did know his younger brother, though. We knew/know a lot of the same people growing up, and knew of each other.

Twenty-five + years later, after I left a 17 year marriage, we both got transferred to the same department at work and wound up next door to each other. Started dating within six months, married a year ago.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

I knew my stxh"s mom for 12 years. Worked together. She constantly bugged me about her oldest son... "we should go hiking together" hint hint. She exchanged our numbers for us. It was awkward at first, but we did have a lot of fun hiking and biking together, occasionally skiing in the winter. For 3 years, we never were more than friends.

He was dating someone, or I was... and it never went anywhere for years. Until once after hiking all day... I walked up to him and kissed him. I tried to apologize right away, but he cut me off with another kiss. .


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the stories where the women were the initiators in the beginning... you don't hear about that too often and I think it's sexy as hell when a woman goes after what she wants.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

I had been using a dating website for a while at the time, and she had just joined. I had been on a few dates and met some gals but nothing turned into a relationship. But it was good for me to overcome my hangups and looking back I had kind of cultivated some alpha behavior I guess..

So anyway, for SOME reason there was a kind of glitch for her when she joined the website and she wasn't getting messages in her mailbox. I saw that she was online, I forget the details somehow I think I could see that somehow messages weren't getting through. Since I'd been using the site, I knew you can also send messages from regular e-mail to user's mail through the site so I did that and it went through. She responded (ha... thinking in MMSL terminology, the website's glitch helped me out by giving me free isolation with my instigation!) we started chatting through Yahoo IM a lot. 

We were both going to the same university, we met at the library, I took her to get bagels which she didn't eat, we sat in my car and talked a while, and somehow it all worked out.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

The first time I remember really noticing her was when we were practicing for a church Christmas pageant together. We had met previously a couple of times, but even though I had found her attractive, she was going out with the WORST HUMAN BEING ALIVE!, I tried not to put her out of mind. When I finally met her on a one-on-one basis, she was still reeling from the breakup. I made move anyway.

We just celebrated our tenth anniversary last week.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

Our first time was a blind date. My cousin was in college at the time and had somehow arranged to have dates with 2 gals on the same night. He called me to rescue him  That was 50 years ago.


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

We are from different countries, we have heard about each other from a mutual friend and met when he was on vacation, I knew the very same day I met him that this is the kinda guy I want to spend the rest of my life with.......


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jun 7, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Tenth grade English class!
> 
> We were apart for 35 years before we found our way back to each other


Haha, 9th grade for us, and we never split after that. In our late 30s, and been together over 20 years. I like to give the 15-year 40-something couples a hard time. Noobs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He was my service adviser for my car for years. I had the BIGGEST crush on him. Even told my friend once that I was going to marry him (didn't even know his last name LOL!)

Then one month (November-December of 07), my car was having so many issues and it was only 2 years old! They couldn't find the problem...I was in the shop 2 or 3 times a week talking with him.

Our conversations slowly went from just about the car, to about us and our days and our afternoons and our plans 

Phone calls about "the car" started out about the car, but turned into just a conversation. I couldn't WAIT until my car broke down again! :lol:

On my last night there, he was cashing me out and asked, "So what are you doing tonight?" and I said, "Hanging out with you." Without missing a beat he said, "I'm off at 7."

Well, he got off at 6:30 and met me down on 3rd Street in Santa Monica (near his work) and we got a drink. Then another. After 2 hours of conversation and 2 drinks each, he asked if I wanted to get tacos up the street.  Passed the "drink phase"! Onto dinner!

It was a work night, but we sat at the taco bar until 2am ...talking and laughing and then he drove me home (I had taken my car home and walked to 3rd street). He didn't kiss me but I would have done everything that night.

Turns out, he really liked me and wanted to take it slow.  awww.

I love our little story.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

We lived in the same condo complex and one day as I was walking past her she asked if I was related to.... my brother. It ends up we knew a whole bunch of the same people. Her best friend in grade school was the sister of my best friend and we were likely over at that house together years in advance of knowing each other.

She started showing up in the laundry room when I was there....coincidence?


----------



## danie12 (May 30, 2012)

Nice  

We met at work, we both worked at a casino at the time. I didn’t really notice him right away but he says he noticed me right away. He would walk by my station and drum his fingers along the table as he walked by, yes, that got my attention. Even though he was now in my perception I never thought he’d want to take me out on a date. But he did and I accepted. Then he sweated the date for a week…he’d ask my sister what I liked, where I’d want to go, etc….really I’d never been on an actual date before so I didn’t even know. He took me to a fancy upscale restaurant…he wanted to impress me…me being me, I ordered chicken strips…haha we still laugh about that one. Well, I didn’t want steak or lobster, I wanted chicken strips and fries.

It was my first experience with a real date. I got myself fixed up, he came and picked me up, opened the car door for me, and paid for the meal. That was May 27th of 1992. That’s the anniversary that we truly celebrate. The great thing is that his chivalry wasn’t just for show, it’s really who he is, he still holds the door open for me, he still takes me out to dinner (I still order chicken strips and fries), he still is concerned about being a gentleman to me and to those around him…most of the time.


----------



## BeYou (Aug 17, 2012)

I worked at an electronics store, where her cousin also worked. Her cousin had a crush on me, but I wasn't interested at all. One day she came in to chat with her cousin, and I just happened to have to talk to her cousin real quick. I went and talked, didn't even really notice her standing there because I was busy and just asked a question real quick, and went back to work.

She told her cousin to go tell me she thought I was "hot" after she had left. Her cousin did. And I honestly didn't remember her that well. Her cousin told me I should come out with them one night. So I did.

I met my future W that night and we instantly hit it off dancing and hanging out. A few days later we all went out to a lounge for supper and drinks. And her and I sat together and talked. Another week of "hanging out" and we started dating exclusively. That was exactly 8 years ago. We went "official" on August 28. We had a child together, and would be celebrating our 2 year wedding anniversary and 8 years together (we got married on the same day that we starting dating - 6 years later) on August 28. Unfortunately, we likely won't be "celebrating," but maybe the stars will align once more. Here's hoping.


----------

